

How I use Evernote. Organizing GTD. - carlosedp
http://themindcaster.blogspot.com/2009/08/how-i-use-evernote.html

======
semmons
I have been using Evernote for about a year without much success, I just
haven't found a good workflow. I like your approach and will try it out
myself.

